# بروفيل صرف صحى



## احمدعبدالتواب (30 يناير 2007)

الرجاء التكرم لمن عنده برنامج لرسم بروفيل الصرف الصحى يعمل على الاوتوكاد أكون ممتن جدأ وشاكر له حسن صنيعه وجزاه الله خيرآ:63:


----------



## محمدgis (2 فبراير 2007)

انت احمد عبد التواب بتاع السليمانية


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (3 فبراير 2007)

سليمانية أى


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (3 فبراير 2007)

انت منين بالضبط يا أخ احمد عبد التواب


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (3 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز م. رضا الزينى اعتقد ان انا مش اللى بتدور علية انت والاخ محمدgis لأنى اولا اول مرة اسمع اسم رضا الزينى وعموما انا مصرى الجنسية واعمل بمكتب استشارى بالسعودية (الدمام) هل هذا يكفى الان وياريت تعرفونى بانفسكم


----------



## mtouley (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم يا عمي احمد البرافيل عندي


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (6 أغسطس 2007)

انا اضم صوتى طلبي مع الاخ احمد للبرافيل ارجو من عنده ان ينزله فى المنتدا


----------



## saadbb (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*برنامج تصميم شبكات صرف صحي و رسم مقاطع طولية*

الأخ أحمد, السلام عليكم ومباركة طاعتك في هذا الشهر المبارك.
أظن أن موضوع رسم البروفيلات بالأوتوكاد معقد . منذ عام 1996 حاولت تعلم هذه الخاصية في الأوتوكاد للحاجة الماسة فلم أنجح وبعدها عملت برنامج خاص بواسطة الفيجوال بيسيك وأنا طورته إلى حد كبير و الرسم فيه سهل وأنا أستخدمه منذ ذلك الوقت وحتى الآن وقد عملت فيه عشرات المشاريع التي تزيد كلفتها عن 10 مليون دولار حتى الآن. إذا لم تستطع الحصول على طريقة الأوتوكاد وكان عندك حجم عمل كبير ممكن أساعدك. عنواني [email protected] hotmail.com


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (3 مارس 2008)

عندى طلبك يا اخ احمد لرسم اى بروفيل سواء طرق او صرف م/عبدالعزيز الشرقاوى بس ازاى ارسلة فى هذا المنتدى الرائع اميلى abd_elaziz68*************


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (26 مارس 2008)

تحية طيبة للاخوان 
يوجد في برنامج السوفت ديسك خاصية رسم وتصميم خطوط الصرف الصحي من الالف حتى الياء
ابتداء من بروفيل الرض الطبيعية ثم رسم الوصلات و الخطوط على plane الى تصميم الخطوط وتنزيلها على البروفايل ووضع الميول اطوال الخطوط ومناسبيب المناهل


----------



## الزوبير (14 يونيو 2008)

هناك برنامج الاند توجد به هذه الخاصية تصميم خطوط صرف صحى +مياه امطار مع رسم البروفيل


----------



## الزوبير (14 يونيو 2008)

الاند ديسك توب المعروف


----------



## walead4z (14 يونيو 2008)

*يمكنني ان اساعدك*

اخي العزيز كل شي عن الصرف الصحي والمخططات والاوتوكاد موجود عندي:16:
walead4z***********


----------



## sosohoho (15 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم يكون رسم البروفيل في برنامجautocad lnad desktop وشكرااااااااا


----------



## يوسف عبدو (16 يونيو 2008)

يا 








يا أخ الزوبير عرفناولك الاجر والثواب


----------



## سامي زكي محمد (18 يونيو 2008)

ازيك ياأيو ريم عامل ايه طبعا بتقول مين دة اللى عارفنى ياسيدى محمد حماد فيه برنامج اسمه Profiler Ver 1 بهذا الموقع ومش عارف أحمله حاول وابعته لى اخوك محمد حماد


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندس سامى زكى 
برنامج Profiler 1.0 شرحه على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92798.html

وانت أرسلت لى دعوة لأضيفك على الـ y a h o o M a s s e n g e r ورددت عليك برسالة على بريدك الإلكترونى
برجاء مراجعة بريدك الإلكترونى ده:

s a m i z a k i 9 0 @ y a h o o .c o m

أما كيف تحصل على البرنامج ففى هذه الصفحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92798.html#post756508

المشاركة رقم 10 


وإن كنت مش فاضى تزور الصفحة 
ممكن أن تحصل على البرنامج من هنا

الملف صنعت منه نسختين , الأولى مضغوطة بالـ Win rar وهى فى هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637304...e_Program.html


والثانية على هيئة AutoExtract لمن ليس عنده Win Rar وهى فى هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637193...e_Program.html 

مع أطيب تحياتى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المساح10 (20 يونيو 2008)

الاخوة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فى مشاركة طرحت قبل يومين من قبل احد المهندسين فى المنتدى وفيها حل مشكلة البرفايل 
لكن انا عندى ليسب يعمل فى الاوتوكاد يعطيك البرفايل ماعليك سوى معلومات الارض الطبيعية فقط
وانشاء الله سوف انزله لكم لفائدة الجميع نفعنا الله واياكم


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 يونيو 2008)

ياجماعه ارجوا من عنده البروفيل ينزله للمنتدى وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## MIDO ASEM (5 مايو 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

مشكور جدا جدا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (14 مايو 2009)

طيب فين الشرح ياعضاء المنتدى بهذة البرامج السالف ذكرها


----------



## hend abdallh (22 يوليو 2009)

eng_hendالرجاء التكرم لمن عنده برنامج لرسم بروفيل الصرف الصحى يعمل على الاوتوكاد أكون ممتن جدأ وشاكر له حسن صنيعه وجزاه الله خيرآ كيفية الحصول على البرنامج


----------



## hend abdallh (22 يوليو 2009)

معرفة المزيد فى كيفية الحصول على البرامج المتاحة بالنسبة للبروفيل باسلوب اسهل


----------



## garary (23 يوليو 2009)

من لديه درس عمل البروفايل الخاص بالصرف الصحى فى اللاند ارجو التكرم بانزاله فى المنتدى حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## MOTAZ73 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

نشكركم على هذه الايضاحات


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله والصلاة على رسول الله الكريم 
نريد شرح عمل برفيل في الأند 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عمرو سليم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

هناك برنامج بروفيل صرف صحي



http://amrselim.net/dm/?p=278


----------



## hassanaki (17 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zerfaoui sofiane (15 أكتوبر 2011)

Covadis 9.1


----------



## سعد المساح (30 أبريل 2012)

خلي باللك ان رسم البروفيل اسهل مايمكن اهم حاجة فية انك تحدد الموقع من ع الجوجل وبعد كدة تنقلة كملف صورة الي الاوتوكاد وبعد كدة تحدد الموقع بلو لاين وبعدكدة كفاية لاحد كدة


----------



## محمد شعلان بنها (5 مايو 2012)

يأستاذ احمد البرنامج موجود فى المنتدى لو دورت علية هتلاقية عنوانة ارسم بروفايل لاى شى وعلى اى مسافات هوة دة العنوان


----------

